# My roadside stand in my driveway.



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Let me try this a second time.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Do you move much honey that way?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Only one picture worked.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Hey Ann...*

try just his 1st link and then click on the "next picture" link from that page. the others didnt work for me either.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks newbeematt

Grant must have water proof lables 

I would need the concrete pad here or they would steel the hole thing


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

newbeematt said:


> try just his 1st link and then click on the "next picture" link from that page. the others didnt work for me either.


Thanx for the help!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

You ain't right HM!! 

You ever checked on that honey during the day? Looks like it is sitting out in the wide open spaces? Maybe it's just the pics? Just wondering if they are sitting in the sun, seems like it would get hotter than blue blazes without a cover over the whole thing?

Looks like dark honey too? I like it dark! Is it yummy????


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Okay, here's some answers.

First, I love technology, but only when it works. Go to this link, and click on the other blue links that says, *next picture* I was just there and it works. For some reason the links in the first post above don't take you where I want you to go. Sorry for my ineptitude that won't make the above links work.

Yeah, I love technology. Click here: http://www.beepics.homestead.com and follow the *next picture* links.

Second, I tried to post the pictures directly into this photo gallery. Nope, not cooperating.

Third, yeah, I move quite a bit of honey, about $100 a week or so. I live on a major highway, there is a "Honey for Sale" sign on the edge of the road so I get a lot of traffic. It's also convenient for people to pull off the highway into my subdivision. I'm the first house and I face the highway.

Vandalism has not been a major problem, but once in a while the money seems a little short. I try and limit the money in the can to two $5 bills and five $1 bills to help people with change. I never leave much money as it might be too great a temptation.

Most of my labels are not water proof and as I've talked with people who pull into the driveway, very few of my repeat customers care. "We like what's on the inside," they say. I've been switching over to a laser printer and those labels are water proof.

Yes, it's sitting out in the open, and yes, the honey gets warm, but not overly hot. Yes, they stay out in the winter and most people ask me if the honey freezes and "busts" the jars. No, the honey does just fine. Sometimes I limit the number of jars on the top shelf (which has a thin piece of solid wood) so most of my honey is under some form of shade. But I need some honey on the top shelf to keep the wood from blowing off.

This year's honey is much darker than normal. We had a monster freeze right after Easter and it killed all the fruit trees and just about everything else. My honey is darker this year. And yes, it is yummy.

The stand only sits ON the concrete, not IN it. And thus far, most people feel encouraged by my trust in humanity. I can only thank God I don't have to rely on the bees as my 'real' job. My bees are just my hobby on steroids.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

See there HM, trust........... You can do this in Gary!!

Besides, a shotgun can reach the street from yer kitchen window!!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I know a guy who has a little display on his back porch along with an 'honor system' money jar. He claims it works very well. But, this is rural Kansas! In our town, home occupation businesses can't have products available for pick up at the home business location. I've often wondered how that applies to all those home beauty salons who sell shampoo and other accessories???? Maybe loosely enforced.

Guess it's an interpretation of ordinances and I don't feel like breaking that ground. Our back yard faces one of the busier streets in town and I couldn't think of anything better than a big 'Honey Here' sign on my fence for hundreds of pairs of eyes to see every day! But, according to that ordinance verbiage, I better not. It's bad enough I have a hive behind that same fence. Local ordinances don't specifically say you can't have bees... but they don't say you can, either! 

Looks good and I bet it works out well. Just make sure there's no possibility your sign, display, etc. could lead to a vehicle accident. That could cause a lot of unnecessary paperwork and your yard may not be big enough to hide all the bodies.


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

Farm stands in my area that are trust-system have closed circuit cameras focused on the locked and bolted down money box. Nice that you can be so trusting and not get robbed.


----------

